# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي > The International Criminal Law >  Los organos de la Corte Penal Internacional

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
En expresi&oacute;n del ECPI. (art. 34), bajo el vocablo "Corte" se da acogida tanto a los &oacute;rganos judiciales que componen esta estructura, esto es: la Presidencia, la Secci&oacute;n de Apelaciones, la Secci&oacute;n de Primera Instancia y la Secci&oacute;n de Cuestiones Preliminares; como a los no judiciales: la Fiscal&iacute;a y la Secretar&iacute;a2. 

La ciudad sede de la instituci&oacute;n ser&aacute; La Haya, de ah&iacute; que Holanda se defina como "Estado anfitri&oacute;n", admitiéndose, empero, la posibilidad de que la Corte Penal Internacional se constituya en otro lugar <> (art. 3). 

La Presidencia de la Corte Penal Internacional 
La Presidencia tiene como funci&oacute;n primordial, amén de las que expresamente le atribuya el ECPI., la
[/align]

----------

